# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Aint this odd...

## Skippy

Food is.....awesome! id love to try everything and anything!

But somethin is odd....these days I could eat for like 20 people easy. im hungry again every hour, and it kinda feels like
Im starving to death even so...this and im on a perscription for ensure, but no matter the intake body just wants more, more, more....i never gain weight and in fact lose a lil more than I want to sometimes...
sometimes i just dont feel like eating, but give it time and the massive appitite comes round.
haha im like those old stereotypical cartoon characters of the 80s who always think about food....lol

i wonder, like my memory etc, if it could be stress related?? 
I have been burned out from stress/strain for sooooo many years and at one time to the point i almost died and havent been quite the same since....
so I dunno....

----------


## Wishie

It could be your body telling you that you're lacking some vitamins.

----------


## Skippy

> It could be your body telling you that you're lacking some vitamins.



yeah thats the thing tho....the ensures have a huge amount of that stuff (around 26 of em including all the major stuff)
even taking 3 of those a day on top of eating it still the same....very strange indeed. my metabolism has always been odd. im almost 40 and i can pass for a 17 year old. i wonder if it really is off the scale...

----------


## lethargic nomad

Diabetes?

----------


## Skippy

> Diabetes?



Been tested for such and they say no...

----------


## Skippy

> I used to take those ensures daily. They help with malnutrition to an extent but they aren't going to cure a major deficiency (creating your own protein drinks would be much healthier. It's good that your drinking those at the very least though).
> 
> Iron, B12, Folic Acid, D3, Thyroids, sodium, Magnesium,  Testosterone levels, blood count/ platelets are all things a doctor would run a quick check on. 
> 
> It's getting hotter outside and you do have a heart condition. That itself can make people lethargic and tired. I get very faint like in the summer >_<



Yeah, sis, I think im gonna get checked out by doctor soon again. i have upcoming heart appointment soon where i find out if ive got better or not, but i have to check lorts more things. I told Matt I was gonna work out again and add the protien powder stuff into the ensures during it. just been so depressed lately...im fairly certain its burnout. that could be issue too as doctor said they never seen someone so absolutely burned out before. i dunno how to get rest from such.

----------

